# I need help please!! Mercedes S500



## fcbpr17 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a problem with the amplifier in my car. The speakers make a really loud and annoying noise after ten minutes of playin music. I am not sure if a have to replace the amplifier or just the cables. Please help me


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

fcbpr17 said:


> I have a problem with the amplifier in my car. The speakers make a really loud and annoying noise after ten minutes of playin music. I am not sure if a have to replace the amplifier or just the cables. Please help me


 Try turning down the gains on the factory AMP or you like the REALLY LOUD NOISE?


----------

